# Beethoven Romances opus 40 and 50 - best recordings?



## Isivor (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Classical Forums,

I have just - after many years of "not remembering" - listened to Beethoven's Romances in G & F with Harnoncourt and Gidon Kremer - a fine experience indeed ... 

And now I am curious as to if there are other performances of these works that are considered unique, special, or "the best" (whatever that may be) ... 

May you have some suggestions here? 

Have a good evening 

Jesper


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is a great disc. You wont be disappointed! Lovely performances and the whole album is great.










Otherwise and I have Davis / Grumiaux which is a benchmark performance. Again, thoroughly recommended. Mutter does a fine version of the Roamces too but her violin concerto with Masur and the NYPO is really not nice.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Grumiaux is wonderful!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pinchas Zukerman all the way.


----------



## Isivor (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi Merl, realdealblues & Pugg ... thanks for your feedback 

Now just to be sure I have found the recordings you are thinking about ...

@ realdealblues & Merl: Would it be this one with Davis/Grumiaux?

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vi...01&sr=1-2&keywords=grumiaux+beethoven+romance

@Pugg: And with Zukerman is it this one ... 
https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Violin-Concerto-Romances-Orchestra/dp/B000001GFP

Hmmm... since none of you mention Kremer & Harnoncourt I reckon the performances you mention may be somewhat different. If that is so I look forward to hearing them ...

Cheers,

Jesper


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> @Pugg: And with Zukerman is it this one ...
> https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Vio.../dp/B000001GFP


I mean this one:

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/ad...inchas+Zukerman&medium=all&label=philips&cat=


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Isivor said:


> Hi Merl, realdealblues & Pugg ... thanks for your feedback
> 
> Now just to be sure I have found the recordings you are thinking about ...
> 
> ...


Jesper,
The Romances in the set you linked with Grumiaux are actually with Edo De Waart and the New Philharmonic Orchestra. The Violin Concerto is with Davis.

There is also this set with Grumiaux which features the Romances with Bernard Haitink and the Concertgebouw Orchestra.

https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Co...21&sr=1-1&keywords=grumiaux+beethoven+romance

The ones recorded with Waart were recorded in 1970 if I remember correctly and the Romances recorded with Haitink were recorded in 1960. My personal preference is for the recordings with Haitink in 1960 with the Concergebouw Orchestra. Both recordings are near identical in timing. Grumiaux was never really past his prime in my opinion but I like the recording of the Concergebouw Orchestra a little better for their warmer sound and with Grumiaux a little younger.

Grumiaux also recorded the Beethoven Violin Concerto 3 times if you're interested. Once in 1957 with Eduard Van Beinum in Mono, and then two Stereo Remakes. The one with Davis in 1974 and one with Alceo Galliera and the New Philharmonia Orchestra in 1966. I prefer the 1966 recording with Galliera myself but all are worth hearing.

With Grumiaux you can expect a very different approach than Kremer and Harnoncourt. Grumiax was more middle of the road with his interpretations. He's doesn't try to blaze through every passage to show off or dawdle and try to savor every single note. He plays them very lyrically in a classical style with lots of passion and beauty. His tone is absolutely gorgeous! To me, no one ever had a smoother more beautiful tone than the Belgium virtuoso.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Actually this one if you can find it "used" has the Grumiaux/Haitink Romances and the Grumiaux/Galliera Violin Concerto together.

[url]https://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Concerto-Romances-Ludwig-van/dp/B00000E47Q/ref=sr_1_3?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1487174721&sr=1-3&keywords=grumiaux+beethoven+romance
[/URL]
That would give you both of my favorite picks


----------



## Isivor (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi realdealblues ...



> With Grumiaux you can expect a very different approach than Kremer and Harnoncourt. Grumiax was more middle of the road with his interpretations. He's doesn't try to blaze through every passage to show off or dawdle and try to savor every single note. He plays them very lyrically in a classical style with lots of passion and beauty. His tone is absolutely gorgeous! To me, no one ever had a smoother more beautiful tone than the Belgium virtuoso.


Hmmm ... thanks for adding this description - sounds interesting and attractive and along my preferences 

I will try to find the various recordings each of you mention and then get a feel for each of their qualities. Although I've previously listened to different recordings of the same work I look forward to exploring this in a somewhat wider scope.

Thank you all for your suggestions ... now time to find the records and listen 

Cheers from Denmark,

Jesper


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Isivor said:


> Hi realdealblues ...
> 
> Hmmm ... thanks for adding this description - sounds interesting and attractive and along my preferences
> 
> ...


Please, let us know the outcome.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Rachel Barton Pine's rendition of the Romances (and the Violin Concerto) are exquisite and worth tracking down.


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

I have this recording, and am very happy with it. And it comes with Tchaikovsky as a great bonus. :tiphat:

https://www.amazon.com/David-Oistrakh/dp/B000001GQI


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rys said:


> I have this recording, and am very happy with it. And it comes with Tchaikovsky as a great bonus. :tiphat:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/David-Oistrakh/dp/B000001GQI


So many members so many different taste, good choice by the way.


----------

